# Definately a Flip Match



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Better luck to you tomorrow...Keep us posted..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

honestly, all in all it doesn't sound that bad! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to find room in the house for my crew, Tito AND Flip! Sorry you have such a terrible dog, Jodie, but being the pal I am, I'll take him off your hands! :

Have fun tomorrow!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Good luck!

Quiz says to tell the family (Dave's Boss... any Player offspring) he says, "hi!"

-S


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention that there was a Hootie kid there too. LOTS of goldens. Goldens aren't that big in Louisiana for obedience but we had a lot of people from out of state bring theirs in so it was nice  I'll have to look in the catalogue tomorrow to see who the goldens are that I don't know.

And when I say goldens aren't big here, when Conner was showing there were only three goldens in the state of Louisiana that had a UDX. With Conner retired now we're down to two! (a Tanbark and a Gaylan). Can't wait til we have a Sunfire in the mix!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> honestly, all in all it doesn't sound that bad! Good luck tomorrow!


 
you know when it was all over and I could look back at the overall picture it doesn't seem as bad as it did at the time. There were definately more good moments than the bad ones. When I was in the middle of those "Flip" moments, though, it kept running through my head "There's no way I'm driving all the way to Georgia to show this dog!" LOL


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like a young golden to me!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You have fun tomorrow, and good luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think we all tend to look at the negative side of what happens to us and our dogs in and out of the ring. If we look at the positives we can gain much more from that! 

Good luck tomorrow!! I'm sure all will go just fine! =] 

P.S.=I didn't know Dave Gannon had a heart attack..poor man! How old is he?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Caryn, Dave had a heart attack at a trial last month. His heart stopped and a boy scout troop leader did CPR on him to revive him. I'm not sure how old he is, I'd guess late fifties or early sixties?

Yes it can be easier to remember the negative than the positive sometime but I will say I am thrilled with what he did in utility. I debated all week long on what to do - they give you a choice at this match of five minutes working on your own or a full length called run through. I wasn't sure he was ready for a run through, but you can't get much done in utility in five minutes, so I decided to just give it a try and see what he did. And I was very pleasantly surprised 

After our run we got a whole lot of comments about "I love his attitude and his energy" but none of the "I'll take him home with me" comments. I wonder why not ROFL.

Figures I have a dog that did excellent in his utility run but fell apart on his novice run :doh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I must say, Jodie; dogs SURE do give us a run for our money and always keep us on our toes! I think Flip did a good job for you last night, he might have had his moments but all dogs do. Our club's air conditioner was running two weeks ago and I was heeling by it and Maddie freaked over it and went really wide away from me...and I was like "what the heck!?!?!" went by it again and she did the same thing....she did much better the fifth time by it. I know she is a freak about some strange noises, always has been...

Lol...I think Stephanie put it well about novice exercises: heeling...more heeling..yawn...heeling...a little more....more yawning.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a boy golden. When I showed my male golden in obedience, he did things the girls never would've done. He never understood why the posts on the figure eights didn't want to pet and admire him. He also ran out of a "fast" directly thru the ring gate to get a drink of water... my girls would've followed me.


----------

